# My New Sturmanskie 3133



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

My new 3133 - I adore it.Just enjoy my pics like I do!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice! Enjoy your new watch!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Very nice indeed, enjoy!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Good for you. I see it has the modern style case back and movement. 

Later,

William


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Great watch & great pics

cheers Martin :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Very nice mate. Would look better on a decent grey strap IMHO, but still gets a :thumbsup: from me.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Davey P said:


> Very nice mate. Would look better on a decent grey strap IMHO, but still gets a :thumbsup: from me.


Mine is on a grey starp but I was actually considering getting a brown one or something... all grey gets a bit boring, I reckon a bit more contrast won't do this one any harm:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

That looks excellent - I was right, obviously :lol:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Going off topic here, but... I wish I could find an 18mm nylon strap that tapers to 16mm at the buckle. I think it would suit the older style cases a bit better.

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> Going off topic here, but... I wish I could find an 18mm nylon strap that tapers to 16mm at the buckle. I think it would suit the older style cases a bit better.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


I think I've seen something like that... I'll PM you latter if I find it...


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Kutusov said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > Going off topic here, but... I wish I could find an 18mm nylon strap that tapers to 16mm at the buckle. I think it would suit the older style cases a bit better.
> ...


Thank you. 

Later,

William


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

ooooh...more loverly Shhhturmanskies.

I hadn't seen the round case version in such close detail before. Verrrr nice!

I swiped my 3133 from Martin in the sales corner a while back, and it's still on the TF Rally it came on.










Gotta agree with William that the 2mm taper really feels right with this case shape.

Not very colourful though. A nylon alternative might be interesting ......

cheers,

Nick


----------



## dtc2 (Mar 7, 2010)

much better pics than the ones I managed to take.

I like the look of the grey nylon for these but never did get round to getting one.


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Fresh images from today!


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

mitadoc said:


> Fresh images from today!


looks great also super pictures.

bowie


----------



## UGfan (Dec 30, 2010)

bowie said:


> mitadoc said:
> 
> 
> > Fresh images from today!
> ...


----------

